# ritalin etc.for ibs-c?



## 17902 (Sep 27, 2005)

Strangely, of all the psychotropic drugs mentioned in connection with IBS, ritalin rarely seems to be discussed. Having taken it for a two-year period some time ago, before IBS overtook my life, I can confirm that it definitely has laxative properties. I'm hesistant to experiment with it for my current IBS-C, however, because my experience with the drug was through and through one of pathological addiction. For other people, though, people perhaps not as prone to sniffing things that shouldn't be sniffed, I wonder if the use of ritalin or any other CNS stimulant, used properly and in moderation, has been able to make day-to-day functioning through the hell of IBS-C more tolerable? Since the analgesic properties of stimulants can also be quite potent, I can't help but be curious about the possibility of developing some sort of narcotic regime as a last ditch option for making the best out of life with IBS. Stimulant dependancy limits freedom in its own way, of course, but from experience I can attest that IBS is the more debilitating of the two evils. So, in short, any one out there whose IBS-C has been unequivocally helped by ritalin or dexedrine? Anyone who has tried this and just ended up making things worse?Also, I was hoping for more participation in the chat-room tonight..but oh well


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I currently take Adderall XR, a stimulant similar to Ritalin almost every day for my ADHD. I have not seen any affect on my IBS-C with the use of it. I've been using it for close to 3 years now. My dosages have ranged from 10 mg-60 mg per day depending on what I'm doing and how much activity I have. For me, it has no analgesic properties and even used in conjunction with my darvocet for my knee injury, it doesn't do anything for my abdominal pain.Just because it doesn't work for me, doesn't mean it wouldn't work for someone else. Maybe with me being ADHD and with the medication working on those receptors in my brain, it can't get to the recpetors in my abdomen as well.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

mybs hello & welcome to the site


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Why do adults get given ritalin? if its mainly used to treat ADHD


----------



## 20829 (Oct 5, 2005)

I know when I take ritalin it makes me have to goo!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Adults can have ADHD as well.It is more common in kids, and some kids "grow out" of it. There are plenty of adults that need to take meds for ADHD.K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The flavonoids I take for my cardiovascular system and IBS-D also work on ADHD and Fibro. The brain and it's circulatory system are the common denominators I see in all of these. Mark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome sillytummy







i had no idea that adults could suffer from that kathleen, you learn something new everyday


----------



## 17902 (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't think of ritalin as always being tied up with ADHD. For me, it simply is a stimulant that works effectively on the pleasure circuits of the body and mind. I'm no expert on dopamine systems, and I don't want to unnecessarily introduce psychoanalytical themes, but it would seem that bowel movements are deeply interwined with the, uh, "pleasure principle" in one way or another. Stimulants also produce rushes of adrenalin, so that may be the connection I'm looking for. Also, I am indeed tired of all the talk about serotonin, since none of the drugs used to alter it, whether neurologically or gastro-intestinally, seem to do anything tangible, while the stimulating "dopamine" drugs can at least be felt as they undeniably make the world a better place while their effect lasts. The dopamine "depressives", such as risperdal/risperidone, also have very tangible effects compared to ssris. Have such atypical anti-psychotics ever been considered in relation to IBS, I wonder? Mark, although I'm sure you've already explained it elsewhere, could you tell me exactly what flavonoids are, and in what way cardio drugs have properties that can positively affect conditions superficially as unconnected as ADHD and fibro? Is it simply by increasing blood flow, or does it perhaps address a deeper physiological structure? Also, and finally, if anyone cares to speculate on psychoanalytic interpretations of IBS, I'd be happy to take part in the conversation. Such doctrines can certainly "over-intellctualize" otherwise uncomplicated problems, but there may be something to it: kind of a more rigourous theory of hypnotherapy, more capable of tackling questions of trauma, sexual and otherwise, and how they relate to how we interpret our gi-tracts. If anything, it would seem to be a more interesting approach than speculating endlessly on neuro-transmitters. Right now I'm thinking of a book entitled "Enjoy Your Symptom!" by Slavov Zizek. Kind of jargon-filled reading, and politically biased, to say the least; but, like I said, more fun and creative than the dopamine and serotonin. Just a thought.Andrew


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If research does not go in, nothing definative ever comes out. The flavonoids I use--grape seed and skin, ginko biloba, bilberry and quercetin--have anti-inflammatory and anti-oxident values as well as being able to increase blood circulation and strengthen the vascular system. As far as I have been able to tell, studies have found FM, CFS and some %age of IBS correlate with lowered brain circulation in various areas of the brain, as does vascular dementia. Working on the assumption that this is caused by plaques or other narrowings of the brain cardio system, it is not too far of a reach to see how increasing that circulation could reverse the symptoms. As to how/why it affects ADHD, I cannot say, only that I have met a few children who have had remarkable changes in their ADHD with the same ingredients. This leads me to believe that there exists a common denominator that includes ADHD with these other conditions. Whenever I read of an IBeezer who also has ADHD I think they ought to be made aware of this.As far as recreational uses of Ritalin, I tried that once back in 1969 and it left me screaming for more. Mark


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My son used to complain that on his 'days off' of ritalin that "couldn't poop". So, it makes since to me. In my college days (long ago) I remember that on the occassion when I took speed to study for tests I always had to have several BMs.


----------

